# Ammonia reading



## tsmith09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I got a 14.5" Peru Rhom on the 18th July and added him to my Juwel Vision 450 (450 litre tank, 100 gallons UK) 
I done a fishless cycle on my tank before i added him, took me 5 weeks (I have cycled tanks before, so i know the biological cycle)
On Sat 25 July when i tested the water the Ammonia reading was 1.0ppm so i done around a 40% water change and when i tested the water on Sunday the Ammonia was between 0.50ppm and 1.0ppm so i done another water change on Sunday then i done another water change this afternoon and my Ammonia reading tonight was 0.25ppm
I have checked for any uneaten food there was none, i have also vacuumed the gravel. I have only fed him 3 times since i got him.
When i started my fishless cycle it never really did get started because my pH so low basically stalling my cycle so i added bicarbonate of soda to raise my pH during the cycle. However my pH level in my tank is currently pH=6.0 (although it could be lower, that is the lowest reading on the chart card) and i don't have any bogwood or peat in the tank and from what i have been reading the beneficial bacteria can start to die off when the pH gets this low and i am starting to get worried.
My KH test result was 4KH and my GH test result was 5GH
I have an FX5 filter along with the internal Juwel filter.
I use API stress coat as my dechlorinator.
I have also tested the pH of tap water after letting it sit for half an hour and the reading was pH=6.0
My other test results were - Nitrite 0ppm - Nitrate 20ppm
Sorry for the big write up but i wanted to give as much information as possible.

Thanks


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

when your ph is 6 or lower ammonia changes into what i think is called ammonium which is "harmless" to fish so you dont need to worry. As to why it is there i dont know because your filter should be breaking it down. When you were cycling your tank what did you use as a ammonia source?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like a PH problem to me. Less then 6.0 and your benificial bacteria start to die off.


----------



## tsmith09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I used household Ammonia from homebase to cycle my tank.

Do you reckon i should add some crushed coral to a filter? If so, roughly how much crushed coral should i add?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello Tsmith, that sounds like an awesome fish you have.

First let me clear up something about ammonium. At lower pH's some of the ammonia converts to its ionized form ammonium. How much depends on how low the pH is. H30+ + NH3 <--> H20 + NH4+

Ammonium is not non-toxic to fish, it's simply less toxic than ammonia at a higher pH.

As the pH gets lower the benficial bacteria get less and less active. Eventually, if the pH drops low enough, the bacteria will die. This is the reason that a cup of soda left out at room temperature will go rancid slower than just sugar-water. It contains phosphoric acid to lower the pH.

Adding crushed coral to your filter is an excellent solution. It will help buffer your pH. You will need to do some experimenting to see how much you'll need to add and eventually when to replace it.


----------



## tsmith09 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bullsnake.

I have added a small amount of crushed coral in filter bags to both my internal and external filter.

I have also ordered a low range pH kit online to see just how low my pH is.

When i tested the water yesterday, my Ammonia reading was between 0ppm and 0.25ppm - Nitrite 0ppm - Nitrate 10ppm - pH=6.0 I have'nt tested the water today as i am at work so i don't know how the water is today. Should i continue with the water changes or leave the water and let the crushed coral try and raise the pH,GH,KH levels?

Thanks

Edit: I forgot to mention that sometimes the piranha is trying to rub himself against the gravel. Is that because there was Ammonia/Ammonium present in the water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

tsmith09 said:


> Should i continue with the water changes or leave the water and let the crushed coral try and raise the pH,GH,KH levels?
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that sometimes the piranha is trying to rub himself against the gravel. Is that because there was Ammonia/Ammonium present in the water?


Small water changes may make this re-cycling easier for your fish. You may even want to add some baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) to bump up that pH sooner rather than later.

I don't know why your fish is rubbing on the bottom. It might be because the pH is too low.


----------

